# 2004 Burstner Elegance I685 - Damp?



## Footy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi there,

This on behalf of my dad again, he has been to view a Burstner Elegance I685 and found some damp on both sides, inside just below the side windows. 
The damp is in the material. 
Please see picture of area in question. It is just where the dashboard meets the side, the light brown marks in the fabric. 
Has anyone else come across this before? is it common? And if so is it repairable? 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Advice.

Steer clear of any vehicle with damp.

Its like an Iceberg, you only see 10% of the problem


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

That looks like condensation on that window has dripped down into the stained area - you never know what it is like further down/in without a thorough inspection.

Colin


----------

